# Hard Rock Cafés



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2012)

Only those, please - and it should be evident in the photos you share that it was taken outside or in a Hard Rock Café, ok?










0016_Lisbon_Restauradores_HardRockCafé von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------

